#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Which are the main difference between HTML5 and javascript?

## Bhavya

HTML5 is the current version and most improved version of HTML used for shaping and presenting content on the World Wide Web. On the other hand Javascript is a dynamic scripting & construed programming language to form the behavior of web pages. Can you guys list down the difference between HTML5 and javascript?

----------

